# Compressed Air Piping



## wescru (Mar 7, 2012)

My question is for Jurisdictions.  I would like to know if Jurisdictions are allowing plastic for compressed air piping and if so, what type of plastic and fittings.  I work for a small Jurisdiction in Southern California that only allows metallic piping for compressed air piping.  I would like to know how other Jurisdictions treat this issue.  Please advise.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 7, 2012)

What type of pressure are you looking at?


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  What is the compressed air used for.  Is it for pneumatic control systems?


----------



## fatboy (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes, more info needed.

Welcome to the forum.

FWIW, I had a woodshop that I worked in for 5 years that has/had 1" SCH 40 PVC running at 120 PSI, never had a problem, but according to some it was an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## RJJ (Mar 7, 2012)

agree with the fat one and made want to ask the max pressure to be used?


----------



## KZQuixote (Mar 7, 2012)

I realize this is not exactly on topic, Sorry.

I installed a system in my shop a few years ago. Just to be sure I delved into the OSHA rules about plastic piping and found it to be way too complicated. Not only do you have to used the fibered pipe but you have to keep records of the type of oil that you put into the compressor and you must be able to produce documentation from the pipe manufacturer as to which compressor oils are compatible. I gave up and went down to the local hydraulic hose company and had them make up the whole system in 3/4" rubber hose. Cost me a few of hundred bucks- way cheaper than the plastic system would have cost. I believe the hose is rated at 250 PSI. I'm still using it.

Bill


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey Bill,

While we are off topic, how is Bend, Oregen doing these days.  I haven't been back since '97.  One of the most beautiful places I have ever been.  I miss the early morning and evening runs along the river.


----------



## Doorman (Mar 7, 2012)

Nothing but trouble.  We have all heard it:

"That's the way we always done it..."

"...it can last for years..."

"... never had any problem.."

OSHA Bulletin regarding PVC pipe.

I won't tolerate it in any shop that I have anything to do with.  I can't imagine why anyone would.


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 8, 2012)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> Hey Bill,While we are off topic, how is Bend, Oregen doing these days.  I haven't been back since '97.  One of the most beautiful places I have ever been.  I miss the early morning and evening runs along the river.


Perhaps you were Norman Maclean in your past life.

Maybe you can change your avatar to the "road runner".


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Mar 8, 2012)

I might need too...went as Stevie P one year for Halloween.  Have an old Oregon '96 T&F uniform and warm-up tucked away in the closet.


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 8, 2012)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> I might need too...went as Stevie P one year for Halloween.  Have an old Oregon '96 T&F uniform and warm-up tucked away in the closet.


Steve P
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1234
View attachment 1235
View attachment 535


View attachment 536


View attachment 535


View attachment 536


/monthly_2012_03/imagesCA2JNFXR.jpg.c45d26d81e9ad1aa8f83bde1eb45b1df.jpg

/monthly_2012_03/572953c2c08af_StevePapio.jpg.a70b6b567ef20ce06796f9580982203a.jpg


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Mar 8, 2012)

View attachment 537


...more prefontaine, more like this





			
				gbhammer said:
			
		

> Steve P
> 
> 
> 
> ...



View attachment 537


/monthly_2012_03/gotpre.jpg.1a4d5397fe2ccc3c40b2889443fb70b8.jpg


----------

